
A Party in a Lunatic Asylum: On the Mundane Mysticism of Alan Moore - prismatic
http://www.newyorker.com/culture/persons-of-interest/a-party-in-a-lunatic-asylum
======
dasil003
I really want to read that book now.

For all the hearsay about Alan Moore's nastiness, I have to say I 100%
appreciate where he is coming from. Comic book super heroes have been
transformed by Hollywood into something so unimaginably bland that I would be
a tad surly as well if I found my fame growing exponentially as a result of
such drivel. Maybe it's not a graceful response, but I have to respect someone
who wants to do interesting work in spite of the capitalist machine that
crushingly smooths all the corners off of culture.

